# Samsung HLR4667WX/XAA No Sound and No Picture



## frost1313 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a HLR4667WX/XAA and I was having a high-pitched whine on my TV now the Screen is BLACK and I have no sound. I have replaced the lamp and that didn't solve the problem. I also have the lights on the power button Timer, Lamp, Standby/Temp blinking when the TV is turned on. Any ideas on what the problem is? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Those lights blinking mean that the lamp needs replacing. Re-seat your new lamp and see if that helps. While I've yet to hear of a bad bulb shipped as new. It may be the case.

This is from page 132 of the owner's manual:



> When do I need to replace it?
> It should be replaced when the screen becomes darker, less clear or when all three LEDs on the
> front (TIMER, LAMP, & STAND BY/TEMP) are flashing.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The high-pitched whine might indicate the color wheel as I have heard a similar sound on units with bad color wheels. 

But first check the lamp and see if it is seated all the way and move forward from there.


----------

